# What do I need to enter Mexico by sailboat from Key West, FL?



## Michaelbergeron910 (May 8, 2015)

Hey guys, thanks for viewing! 

I've been reading so many sites with so many different recommendations on what I need to enter Mexico-- it only confuses me!

There are so many different people and sites stating so many different requirements, I can't figure it all out. Does ANYBODY have a clue exactly what me and my crew of two others need in order to enter in Cancun? Also, what port do you recommend? I mean everything--from flag, passport, form 1300, etc.

Also, would registering only with the coast guard be okay instead of registering my new boat with Florida?

Has anybody entered recently that can tell me exactly what is required? Also, if so, what agent to use and what they do for me?

If anybody can give me a step-by-step program to follow that'd be great!


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

Noonsite.com

Great starting point (for the Mexican entry info).

FL will allow you to purchase and leave but will make you pay FL tax if you don't show proof of exit and registration in another jurisdiction within x amount of time. Check with them. 

Google USCG and vessel documentation for documentation requirements. However, I can't imagine you'll have that completed in the time frame you have mentioned. 

-M


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

It's exciting to be a new boat owner, but as has been mentioned in other threads you might want to spend a little time getting to know your new vessel and become proficient at sailing it before heading off to a foreign port.

"If anything is going to happen, it's going to happen out there" Capt. Ron

What's the rush to get to Cancun during hurricane/tropical storm season anyway?

http://www.noonsite.com/Countries/Mexico/Cancun


----------



## Michaelbergeron910 (May 8, 2015)

Yeah, after hearing in from everybody im going to hire a captain to make the trip with us. The hurry is to be able to be there to see my family on my birthday the 24th. Glad i started up on this site, Ive decided to take a couple ASA courses before i take over myself. Thanks


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

First of all have you read this http://www.noonsite.com/Countries/Mexico?rc=Formalities#Clearance

My understanding is that Mexico accepts state registration providing you have the up to date sticker. N.B. If you plan to go further you need Federal registration so get it before you leave the USA.

YOU MUST HAVE A ZARPE WHEN YOU ARRIVE IN MEXICO AND YOU MUST GO TO THE FIRST PORT OF ENTRY.

Good info here. Requirements for Issuance of Temporary Import Permit in Mexico from someone in the system down there.


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

Michaelbergeron910 said:


> Yeah, after hearing in from everybody im going to hire a captain to make the trip with us. The hurry is to be able to be there to see my family on my birthday the 24th. Glad i started up on this site, Ive decided to take a couple ASA courses before i take over myself. Thanks


Yeah, you have a problem. You are trying to be both cheap and quick. You have a (longshot) chance at either, but not both. If you want to avoid FL registration and tax (must be paid for FL reg) then you will have to either register in another state (likely requiring physical presence and justification for the choice) or get CG Documentation -- but you don't have time for either alternative. A flight to Cancun can't be more that $200RT from FL though (and $200 ain't nothing in even the cheapest of boat budgets) so go fly down and see them and come back and take care of business the right way.
Luck.
-M


----------



## Michaelbergeron910 (May 8, 2015)

Money is not a concern. Thank you though-- really I appreciate all the input


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

CG documentation is not needed in any country. State registration is fine, and common.

Do not play with tropical storms or depressions of any kind. Especially as a beginner. Some of us chase them cautiously to get wind in otherwise windless areas, but we believe we know what we are doing....

Flying to Cancun sounds like a great idea.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

aloof said:


> CG documentation is not needed in any country. State registration is fine, and common.
> .


This is not the case. Some countries will not accept US state registration. France and all the French Islands for example.


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

TQA said:


> This is not the case. Some countries will not accept US state registration. France and all the French Islands for example.


Well...maybe...got a reference for that? Certainly not required in Mexico. There are many many boats out in the world, especially the smaller ones, sporting only state numbers.

Port officials being what they are may prefer the CG paper to a Kansas registration they have never seen before. So it may not be a bad idea so as to avoid all those puffing noises that come from French officials at times...


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

aloof said:


> Well...maybe...got a reference for that? Certainly not required in Mexico. There are many many boats out in the world, especially the smaller ones, sporting only state numbers.
> 
> Port officials being what they are may prefer the CG paper to a Kansas registration they have never seen before. So it may not be a bad idea so as to avoid all those puffing noises that come from French officials at times...


I have now heard both. Here is what noonsite says (splitting the difference by suggesting that state registration meets the international legal requirements but that Federal Registration is generally "preferable" (which might be a french word  ): http://www.noonsite.com/General/CruisingInformation/DOCUMENTS YOU WILL NEED


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

Michaelbergeron910 said:


> Yeah, after hearing in from everybody im going to hire a captain to make the trip with us. The hurry is to be able to be there to see my family on my birthday the 24th. Glad i started up on this site, Ive decided to take a couple ASA courses before i take over myself. Thanks


Sailing with a deadline is a great way to have a bad time.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Do any "special issues" apply ... traveling from the US as a non-US citizen or resident, or with minor children for whom you are not parent or guardian, guns, prescription medications/special health issues, pets, restricted or hazardous goods, problems with documentation/registration (such as a missing hull number or paperwork error), passports getting close to expiring, crew doing a part on-the-water/part flying in or out trip? You'd want special advice if there's any "weirdness" in your trip situation.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

aloof said:


> Well...maybe...got a reference for that? Certainly not required in Mexico. There are many many boats out in the world, especially the smaller ones, sporting only state numbers.
> 
> Port officials being what they are may prefer the CG paper to a Kansas registration they have never seen before. So it may not be a bad idea so as to avoid all those puffing noises that come from French officials at times...


 Bahamas and Mexico fine but after that I would want to be federally documented if I was on a US flagged vessel. I know of one Delaware flagged vessel that has had endless problems in parts of the Med
Turkey and Greece are OK.]

Here is the Noonsite bit on France. 


> Yachts must carry their original registration document, insurance policy and ship's radio licence. For British yachts, the French authorities will accept the SSR document. They are very strict about registration certificates, and some boats have been fined for not having a satisfactory document. One member of the crew must have a radio operator's certificate of competence. For EU boats, proof of VAT status is also required.


 Source Noonsite

*See Below *This is worth knowing about. It does not seem to be enforced in the Caribbean islands at the moment but is has in the past.



> Boats which are borrowed, chartered or owned by companies can be brought into France under temporary importation, but only if the same person who brought the vessel in remains in charge and takes it out of the country again.
> 
> Anyone borrowing a yacht must have a letter from the owner stating that permission has been given for the yacht to be used in his or her absence. Crew changes are allowed while in France only if the same person remains in charge. The only changes of owner or captain allowed are on privately owned yachts, where the person in charge may hand over control to a member of the immediate family, namely spouse or children, who must not be resident in France.
> 
> ...


I have had guests leave and someone join the boat while in Martinique. I was questioned at length as was the new guest. Basically they are checking for people chartering out of French waters.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

psjanker said:


> Interesting report regarding someone attempting to travel to Mexico from Key West yesterday. Anyone know if there is a link?
> 
> V/r
> 
> ...


I thought the same thing when I saw this in the newsreader feed...


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Florida State Boat Registration.
USCG Federal Boat Documentation.

"Registration" is generally never used in the same same breath as "USCG" or "Federal" for very good reason, to prevent confusion between the two.

I would strongly suggest searching the thousands of existing threads to grasp the differences between the two. Federal documentation incurs a number of obligations and privileges that state registration does not, although nowhere near what it used to give you. 

Taxation, ownership, liability, repatriation, all sorts of differences which may or may not matter to you. Or, to the grumpy man in the uniform demanding more papers from you.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

In light of all the problems with the Mexican IRS regarding their Temporary Import Permit (TIP), I am going to CG Documentation. I want proof of ownership without having to keep the original copy of the "pink slip" on board for their inspection. And I don't want to run the risk of someone mistakenly copying down the "CF" number in the space reserved for the HIN and having the boat impounded for nine months while they straighten out their mistake.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

What George said. Remember when dealing with any government (dis)organization you need to have all your ducks in a row. I don't think you are going to be able to avoid registering it in Florida as Coast Gard Documentation (and that is really in addition to state registration, not instead of depending on the state) will take quite a while to process a few months at least. If you don't have the right paperwork they may well hold the boat till it is all straightened out. Ask those who had there boats in Ensanada and other west coast harbors and had boats impounded, many were properly registered. The governments have enough opportunity to screw things up on there own, why give them more ways.

I would not even consider leaving the country without all my paperwork in order as the chances of running into trouble is too great. And I would not want to loose my boat, and certainly not end up in jail, I can't imagine Mexican jails are at all like Nacho night at the local bar. Yes if they suspect you are trying to move a boat without correct paperwork they are not going to let you go on your merry way.


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

GeorgeB said:


> problems with the Mexican IRS


I just wanted to let that stand alone "Mexican IRS"


----------



## oldfurr (Dec 25, 2012)

Regarding getting USCG documentation for a recreational boat as of 5/08/2015 they are processing the initial (first time) applications submitted on 02/13/2015 so for the OP's timeline, nope on getting out there USCG documented. 
Go to http://www.uscg.mil/nvdc/default.asp and click on case processing dates in the left hand menu for the current processing dates and look for
"Recreational Initial Application: xx/xx/xx"


----------



## dave22q (Jun 1, 2011)

Mexico has no problem with state registrations. As for evading the sales tax, bad idea. Any state will require proof of ownership and a prior registration or a bill of sale as well as proof od residency. you can get Federal documentation but I suspect they will not help you dodge the sales tax either. As for port of entry and customs information, Mexico has English web sites as do many others. the most important thing to know is that your first stop MUST be in an official port of entry and you need to notify customs on arrival. the rules are not very complicated and the jails not very confortable. be wise!


----------

